# I feel so stupid when I talk.



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

When I try to talk to people I feel I don't have anything fun, inserting or witty to say so I never say much. Also I'm always worried about what I say did I say that right was it appropriate ect. Help does anyone else feel this way???


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

lissa530 said:


> When I try to talk to people I feel I don't have anything fun, inserting or witty to say so I never say much. Also I'm always worried about what I say did I say that right was it appropriate ect. Help does anyone else feel this way???


I think everyone on the forum feels this way. It sucks a nut


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, when we think this way it really kills any momentum we have to really get into the conversation. You have to forget all your worries and just enjoy the time with other people. The other people aren't all thinking badly about us, they are too busy talking and listening and just playing along in the conversation, while we are too busy busting our self esteem down and losing reality tbh.


----------



## MkMiku (Apr 29, 2010)

lissa530 said:


> When I try to talk to people I feel I don't have anything fun, inserting or witty to say so I never say much. Also I'm always worried about what I say did I say that right was it appropriate ect. Help does anyone else feel this way???


 Same for me. It's hard for me to talk to people face-to-face because I feel like they're judging me. Although, I know they'll probably forget everything I said the next day. My mind just goes blank and the thoughts in my head can't match the words coming out of my mouth.


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

mcmuffinme said:


> I think everyone on the forum feels this way.


Well it depends on who I'm talking to. If it's family I have no problem at all.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

lissa530 said:


> When I try to talk to people I feel I don't have anything fun, inserting or witty to say so I never say much. Also I'm always worried about what I say did I say that right was it appropriate ect. Help does anyone else feel this way???


I can totally relate. In fact, what i wanna say and what comes out of my mouth never quite matches up. I feel like i am an intelligent person, thoughtful, but when i talk i feel like a moron. And boy do i dwell if i say something wrong...

What helps me keep a conversation flowing is to reflect what someone is talking about back at them. If they say something repeat it in your own words and be like, I know what you mean!...And then maybe you can think of some way to relate to what they said!


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I feel the same way. I think this is because I don't have enough experience talking in informal situations. Over my lifetime, I have talked probably 1% as much as a social person. Of course, my conversation skills are going to be horrible compared to them.


----------



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

I find that I can always think of something funny or sarcastic or appropriate to say in my head, but somehow it never makes it to my mouth. Or when it does, my tone of voice or volume is off, and I sound weird.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I feel that way all the time. Even if I'm actually not feeling shy I just can't think of anything to say. It sucks.


----------



## thatoddquietgirl (May 3, 2010)

meee toooo


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

lissa530 said:


> When I try to talk to people I feel I don't have anything fun, inserting or witty to say so I never say much. Also I'm always worried about what I say did I say that right was it appropriate ect. Help does anyone else feel this way???


social anxiety or not,this is a normal thing especially when meeting new humans


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

+1 on feeling stupid when talking


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

lissa530 said:


> When I try to talk to people I feel I don't have anything fun, inserting or witty to say so I never say much. Also I'm always worried about what I say did I say that right was it appropriate ect. Help does anyone else feel this way???


This is a normal sympton of social anxiety, i have the same thing.


----------



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

I've been having to talk a lot lately to new people for a job, and yesterday someone said something to me, and I was so exhausted from talking that I couldn't think of a single thing in the world to say. Even if I wanted to, I wouldn't have even been able to say something that didn't make sense to her comment. It was like there were no words left in my brain to choose from. I had to settle for nodding like I understood what she said, because there were literally no words.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

MkMiku said:


> Same for me. It's hard for me to talk to people face-to-face because I feel like they're judging me. Although, I know they'll probably forget everything I said the next day. My mind just goes blank and the thoughts in my head can't match the words coming out of my mouth.


What you said about your mind going blank samething happens to me. When I leave I think about all the stuff I should have said :idea.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

RobAlister said:


> Well it depends on who I'm talking to. If it's family I have no problem at all.


Yeah same for me I can talk to my family with no problem. I just wish it was the that way with friends and guys.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

ShyViolet said:


> I feel that way all the time. Even if I'm actually not feeling shy I just can't think of anything to say. It sucks.


It does suck !


----------



## Katiie (Apr 19, 2010)

All the time, i think people are going to find me boring! and awkward!


----------



## ec467 (Jan 29, 2013)

Exactly. I feel so awkward and boring when I speak. It's a big effort for me, and I'm afraid my mind will go blank in the middle of it, which often happens. Forget stories, they come out completely muddled and I don't know why I even attempt them.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Same. Talking is just embarrassing. More often than not, I regret opening my mouth after interacting with most people. Especially if I try to be funny - I have no sense of humor.


----------

